# Should I fullsuit if I'm quite fat?



## grunesdragon (Jun 18, 2017)

I'm roughly 5'4 and am almost 300 pounds; I feel like I'd have a lot of fun in a suit, but especially as my character is solid white, I'm afraid I'd feel like a walking fat ocean of fur. Should I go for it anyway? 
(When I get home I will trace a photo of myself)


----------



## HallowQueen (Jun 18, 2017)

yes. don't be inhibited by your size! fursuits are so much fun and anyone who wants to should go for it!


----------



## Mystic\Skyler (Jun 18, 2017)

definatly fursuiting is great exercise  if you enjoy doing it, fursuiting has sooo many benifits physically and mentally. i have very recantly got into fursuiting and fursuit making and i will never look back, i love it... going full suit in the sun for extended periods of time would be dangerously sweltering even if someone was skinny i dont think it would make any differance.


----------



## KeitoTheMidnightFox (Jun 18, 2017)

I say go for it! As HallowQueen and Skyler said. Plus its a lot of fun! ^^


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 18, 2017)

I wouldn't worry about it. Do what makes you happy.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 19, 2017)

You should lose weight if and when you can. Being 5 foot 4 and weighing 300 pounds is not healthy for you. I am 6 foot 1 and weigh about 255. It's not healthy by a longshot.

Apart from that: Go for it. I see people really enjoying Fursuiting, doesn't matter their size, race or gender.


----------



## BasilClover (Jun 19, 2017)

To build off yakamaru, I had a friend who lost ~50 pounds and none of their cosplay fit but they needed less fabric afterwards haha. If you are going to lose weight or your weight fluctuates make sure your suit can accommodate that. IF your worried about you build in respect to your costume, there are makers and styles that look plushie like. As someone who is 5'2 and 105 pounds, most bodysuits won't fit me haha. have you considered a partial? So you can lose weight and your suit still fits?


----------



## KeitoTheMidnightFox (Jun 19, 2017)

As BasilClover stated, partial would be best. My suit is a partial. And whats nice is you can change outfits for you characterwithout having to wear it over an actual fursuit which gets even hotter inside. 
As said, if your weight fluxes the suit may be and may not be able to fit you and whould be a little bit excessive. 
A partal will run you a heck a lot cheaper the a full suit. Depending artist/detail a partial can start around 1200+ which includes Head + Tail + Hand Paws + Feet Paws
So if your worried about your weight, I would suggest a partial. Especially if you want to do different style of clothing and look. Wearing a fursuit will still allow that but could be tight plus overheating.


----------



## Mandragoras (Jun 20, 2017)

I dunno, being a big ol' ball of floof can be a good look. I'd be more concerned about making sure that you'll still have a usable suit should you lose a lot of that weight down the line and taking into account tailoring costs accordingly, but no matter your size, you should feel comfortable just being you. :3


----------



## LoEM_1942 (Jun 21, 2017)

So you have your own natural fluff? I'd call that a perk!

Joking aside, no real reason why you shouldn't. Furries vary in appearance just as any other. Small, big, skinny, fat. If you think it'd make you happy then by all means go for it! If you're not 100% sure then I'd echo the suggestion of others here in trying a partial.


----------



## Aces (Jun 22, 2017)

bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net: List of Pokémon by height - Bulbapedia, the community-driven Pokémon encyclopedia

There's gotta be a pokemon for you. Might I suggest Empoleon, Tyranitar or the Nido royalty?


----------



## Troj (Jun 22, 2017)

Go for it! Hell, being big hasn't stopped people others in the fandom from suiting and enjoying themselves, so why should you let it stop you? I'd only discourage you from suiting if you had serious concerns about it being hazardous to your health.

But, I might suggest that you carefully consider when to get a suit and how to design it if you're anticipating that you might lose or gain weight in the future, or if you're thinking your weight might yo-yo over time.

Do you have a character or a fursona in mind already? I find that certain species and character designs lend themselves to certain body types--tall people make for imposing moose or elk, for example, and fat people can be quite adorable as rodents or bears--and that particular colours and designs are quite flattering for specific body types.

Personally, I find that I have the greatest respect for furries (and people in general) who've fundamentally embraced who they are, while still working towards growth and improvement. When someone is fundamentally at peace with being fat, thin, short, or tall, that air of confidence and self-assurance can be quite appealing and very attractive.  So, if you're big and fat, I'd say, you might actually get more mileage out of actually treating that as a feature, rather than as a bug, so to speak, when it comes to your character.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jun 22, 2017)

Arguably youve probably heard people tell you to lose weight before, being fat isnt necessarily bad but at the same time it isnt always the healthiest either and results may vary. But hey, if its really hard not to be fat it's more important that you're happy, whether you chose to put effort to lose it or you choose to be more relaxed its important youre doing what you love.


Fursuiting as a big ball of floof is just fine! I doubt its going to be an issue, I've seen plenty of larger furries in fursuits before and they seem to have fun, that's what matters


----------



## KenoFurus (Jul 28, 2017)

Honestly I'm chunka lunka and I love how it makes me feel. You'd what's better than a fluffy hug? A fuzzy fluffy hug!!!!! Make sure you get it sized bigger though cause mine feels a little constricting? But maybe that's just my suit.


----------



## Ashwolves5 (Jul 28, 2017)

More to hug!


----------



## ickapus (Aug 26, 2018)

I just read all your posts, and I am blown away..... I am also a bigger fella, 5'11 and 340 Lbs, and after reading your posts... I feel so much more welcome... I am also new to the Furry Suits, and really want to join the fun.
Big Fluffy here. and yes.. I have been told... more to hug... LOL....

Thank you for all the words of encouragement... it helps us all...


----------

